# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Operatief verwijderen mirena?

## jolanda26

Na de plaatsing van mirena vloei ik iedere dag, nu zou de dokter hem verwijderen, maar kon de touwtjes niet vinden, ben doorverwezen naar het ziekenhuis, maar weet niet hoe ze hem er nu uithalen.
Wie heeft dit meegemaakt??????????? :Frown:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Er is ee ntopic over het mirena, misschien staat daar al iets in over touwtjes niet kunnen vinden. Je kan het ook gewoon aan je ha vragen, hoe ze het er dan uit halen, hij weet daar ook wel antwoord op hoor.

----------


## smuts

Is in ziekenhuis geweest om hem eruit te laten halen, met echo apparaat op de buik proberen ze de touwtjes te vinden.
Bij mji was niet eens nodig de gyneacoloog vond de touwtjes wel, ze waren weer naar beneden gezakt..voelde er weinig van beetje naar gevoel op zich maar niet echt pijnlijk groetjes diny

----------

